# ...

## kobieta

"    ,
   ,
     ,
  ,   ,     ,
  .  
:
     ,
     .
    ,   -
      ,
      . 
    ,
   ,
     ,
  ,   ,     ,
 . 
. 
        -
       ,
   ,    ,
      ,    ,     ,
    ." 
  ,      ,       ,          : "   -   "(..       -  16   ).
  ,     :     ,      -  ,    .  
"  ,     -      , 
      . 
    ,     ,      , 
      "

----------


## mia

"    - , ".       "" -    ,     ,      , - ,    .  .  -   "  " -      .    - .          -  ...

----------

,     .

----------


## kobieta

> "    - , ".       "" -    ,     ,      , - ,    .  .  -   "  " -      .    - .          -  ...

      ,  :  ,     ,   ,   ,   ...
     .     人 . 
       ,    ,   ...
       ,   - ,   -  ,   . 
    .... .
     -    ,  ...       ...   

> 

      ! 
  ,       .    !

----------


## laithemmer

. 
³ ,   ,   ,    ,   ,      ,   **           (   ).   -  ,      (   ,        䒿     !!). ...    .    쒿  ...  ,      ,   ,     .
       - ,      ,    .     .  ,  .      ,    , , . ...

----------


## Olio

)))      ,       ,   -     ,        ,        ,       ,       . 
 14     ,     -   ...         ...

----------

> )))      ,       ,   -     ,        ,        ,       ,       . 
>  14     ,     -   ...         ...

  ,    !!!     .            ( )

----------


## mia

.      ,     -    ,     ...      ,    .            -  .   ... =) 
  ,  ,    .    ...     .    .
       , , ...   ,        -  ,        -        ...   ?

----------


## Olio

*mia*,        )))                   ...    ...

----------


## laithemmer

*Olio*,    ,   ...
           ...           .     ,    ,     ,      ,  ,   ,  ,      .       .     ,   ,    .     ,   ,     . ,        ,      ,  ,  ,   ...
 , .   ,    ,    .  ,     , ,    .
 ,       ,    ,    ,   , ,     ,       .     ....

----------


## Uksus

... , -!
  .   )   ! ,    .

----------


## Afra

> *mia*,        )))                  [COLOR="Red"]ֲ ...    ...

     ,     ...    .

----------


## rust

> ,   -
>    ,
>    .

  , , ,  ...

----------

,      ,      ...
  .      "-   -   "       "- - "?   -  ! 
     : "   - ** ,     ".         ?      ""  ""      (        8 ),   (          ),   (      ,   `  ) ...

----------


## kobieta

> ,      ,      ...
>   .      "-   -   "       "- - "?   -  ! 
>      : "   -  ,     ".         ?      ""  ""      (        8 ),   (          ),   (      ,   `  ) ...

    : " !" 
     ,   ...,   .     99 ...    -    ...
"   -  ,     " -     .

----------


## Tail

.       .    ,

----------

, ,    ,  ""!   .
      ,       ?    ,   ,    - !      .   ,      .       ,  `,             -    _--_!

----------


## Tail

> , ,    ,  ""!   .
>       ,       ?    ,   ,    - !      .   ,      .       ,  `,             -    _--_!

      ,       .

----------


## nickeler

,     ""   .   -  ,    "" .  ,    ,    ,    (-   ),     ,    .       ,  ,    , .       ,       ,      .   ,    .               .   , "  ,    "

----------


## Olio

> ,      ,      ...

      --    ...

----------

